# Context



## Skinner0box (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 7, 2011)

True. Its all relative, now isn't it?
Now you and Sen both go and change your avatars, they're really scary.


----------



## trash diver (Oct 8, 2011)

I once cried because i had no shoes,until i met a man that had no feet. We should all be thankful for what we have.


----------

